# Are older generation dSLR cameras worth buying?



## godlyatheist

My dad has expressed interest in getting a dSLR. He does not have any training in photography and has used point-and-shoot his whole life. I was shopping the other day and a store had a Canon Rebel XSi for ~$300(50% off). I looked up the model and saw it was 3 years old. So my question is, is something that old a worth getting at that price for someone just getting into dSLR? I mean that camera is only 12 megapixel and now even basic point and shoot have 12 or 14 MP and current Canon rebel have 18MP. Thanks for advice, my first thread.


----------



## Tbini87

I think that would be a great buy for someone just starting out in photography. 12mp is still PLENTY and shouldn't be a problem at all. Megapixels are not as important as some people and camera companies make them out to be. A nikon D40 is only 6mp and is an awesome little camera, so I think the Rebel would be a good starting point.


----------



## Kerbouchard

An older gen camera is a great place to start.  A 6 megapixel DSLR will pretty much always outperform a 30 megapixel P&S in the right hands.  The megapixel war is over and every manufacturer has conquered it.  Now, it's mostly about low light performance, focus speed, focus accuracy, and ergonomics, and a DSLR, from just about any manufacturer, will always beat a P&S in those categories.


----------



## tyler_h

If you've not printing large 6-8+ is plenty. More will just give you more option to crop when you cant fork out for a 500-800mm long lenses.

You won't have the ISO range or the performance at those ISOs. The megapixels war limited the improvement of ISO performance. The larger pixels you will have in a 12mp sensor helps versus an 18+mp sensor of the same size.
Focus speed will be a combination of body and lens (mostly lens based was my understanding (for Canon)).
Focusing accuracy is again a combination of body/lens and will be worse with older cameras.

Not sure what the XSi has as its 'kit lens' but you want the 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS over the 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 II.

In short; go for it. Once your Dad know more what he wants more he can upgrade appropriately.


----------



## Derrel

I see no problem in going with an older d-slr, but I think I'd rather buy a Canon 20D or 30D from a place like KEH.com for roughly the same amount of money.


----------



## Dao

I think $300 for the XSi is not bad at all.  Make sure it is camera body with lens instead of body only.


----------



## KenC

Yes, good deal (if with lens, as mentioned earlier).  Megapixels not an issue in this range.  The only drawback to the XSi relative to newer Rebel models is that it won't be as good in low light, i.e., high-ISO performance is not as good.  However, shooting at ISO 400 (maybe even 800) is fine and should be plenty for someone used to a point and shoot.


----------



## Robin Usagani

I would just go straight to a classic 5D.  I think thats the best bang for the $.  You should be able to get one around $850-950.


----------



## Opher

I second the 5D (MKI not MKII) but as for the xsi is a great camera to start off with.  I started with the XS(one down from the XSI).  The only reason i dont have it anymore is because a loaner lens from my school killed it. >:[


----------



## usayit

Most of my stuff is "older" generation...   whatever fits your needs.  

Another vote for the full frame 5d MI.


----------



## Drake

I still use the Rebel XS, which is the younger brother of XSi, and it really is all that I need. For a beginning amateur it's one hell of a camera. It's gonna take your dad a loooong time till he'll be limited by his camera.


----------



## JoshIcecannon

I think a Canon 500D will suffice. A Mark I or II may be a bit complex. I you have absolutely no interest in video, the new Canon 1100D may do the trick. It is kind of ugly, though. 
Hose wisely, because your dad may get tired of the camera quickly.


----------



## Garbz

godlyatheist said:


> I mean that camera is only 12 megapixel and now even basic point and shoot have 12 or 14 MP and current Canon rebel have 18MP. Thanks for advice, my first thread.



Megapixels is a very very small and inconsequential part of the camera equation. An 18mpx camera produces a picture which is a mere 19% wider and taller than a 12mpx camera. To put it in perspective you would need a 48mpx camera to double the horizontal and vertical resolution.  

Some of the best cameras on the market are still 12mpx. I'm sure anyone on this forum would gladly take a 12mpx D700 over an 18mpx XSi (Canon vs Nikon flaming excepted of course  )


----------



## chinckso.69

Tbini87 you mention using a nikon D40 in place. With  so many change in photography can it be relied on.


----------



## chinckso.69

Thanks Kerb I appreciate  your reasoning and sound advice please help me along I am new my blog  DIGITAL PHOTOGRAPHY


----------



## PJL

I bought a Canon 40D as my first digital and I really like it.  I wouldn't go entry-level used personally, just because entry-level SLRs drive me nuts as far as layout, controls, and smaller size.


----------



## Buckster

Older DSLRs are just fine, especially for someone on a budget looking for their first DSLR.  In their day they were the cream of their respective crops, took great photos (in the right hands) and still can, as long as they're not damaged.  Have a look on Photosig or other sites that let you filter by camera, and you'll see just how good they can be.

You'll want to check the number of shutter actuations on any that you're considering, and compare them to the life-expectancy for the models you're looking at.  They can be found on the web with Google searches.


----------



## Drake

JoshIcecannon said:


> I think a Canon 500D will suffice. A Mark I or II may be a bit complex. I you have absolutely no interest in video, the new Canon 1100D may do the trick. It is kind of ugly, though.
> Hose wisely, because your dad may get tired of the camera quickly.





Garbz said:


> I'm sure anyone on this forum would gladly take a 12mpx D700 over an 18mpx XSi (Canon vs Nikon flaming excepted of course  )


I am pretty sure That the Rebel XSi is the 450D, not 500D, and that it's 12mp. Nevertheless, that's plenty of pixels to shoot with.


----------

